

Silk Road owner can't be guilty of money laundering if Bitcoin isn't money - techwatching
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/1/5570984/alleged-silk-road-owner-says-he-cant-be-guilty-of-money-laundering

======
snowwrestler
The whole point of money laundering is that you pass the value of the money
through an intermediary currency, product, or service to obscure its origin.
If Bitcoin is a product not a currency, it can still be used to launder money.

